
Ask HN: Is Y Combinator a submarine communist plot? - the-dude
I started wondering: basic income, planned cities, planned economy? ( through their funding proces? )
======
kapitza
Actually, the real history of the world is the hidden struggle between YC and
the so-called "Paypal Mafia" \-- in fact the continuity organization of the
Nazi Abwehr.

Both these groups have full access to the alien records and have upgraded
leading personnel to a very high level. Apparently there was a full-out
psychic duel between Thiel and Altman at Bilderberg this year -- no word on
who prevailed, but both seem to have survived. This time. "Brexit" may be a
sign, though.

------
pavel_lishin
And they would have gotten away with it, too, if it weren't for you meddling
commenters.

------
yolesaber
That's it! I can no longer sit back and allow Communist infiltration,
Communist indoctrination, Communist subversion and the international Communist
conspiracy to sap and impurify all of our precious bodily fluids.

------
masonic
YC won't be deploying the submarines until the last few hitches in the fusion
reactor design are worked out, probably by the end of next week.

------
DorintheFlora
No. As is often the case, they think that because they do one thing
dramatically better than anyone else, they must be fundamentally wiser and
smarter in all things.

"A wise man is humble."

------
internaut
Comrades the left are no good at being themselves anymore.

As somebody just slightly to the left of Moldbug, I say we pivot to take
advantage of this gap in the market. With Biotech We Can Have Soviet
Combinator Startup Make You.

To the Command & Conquer Soundtrack of course.

[https://youtu.be/MEc1Dq3sh4U](https://youtu.be/MEc1Dq3sh4U)

------
patmcc
Hopefully, that's about the only thing likely to steer us away from calamity.

------
pythia__
Planned cities, if privately owned and governed, are the opposite of
communism.

------
deft
Yes, a capitalist venture program is a communist plot. Is this a joke or what?
These things are only being promoted by YC because in the long run they are
good for the capitalists.

~~~
bbcbasic
> These things are only being promoted by YC because in the long run they are
> good for the capitalists.

More a testament to what happens when geeks get their hands on excess capital.
They have an urge to do nice things. It's a sleeping aid I guess. E.g. Gates,
Zuckerburg etc.

